# Exceptional SW Georgia Hunting Lease Cabin and Amenities



## KuduMan (Jun 17, 2009)

Exceptional QDM Hunting lease in secluded Buena Vista Georgia has a few openings remaining for the 2009-2010 season  Price is $1,550.00  ( 
Whitetail Trails has many comforts to offer for members: 

· 1,500 acres of land from planted pines, clear-cuts, open fields, food plots, bottoms, creeks and swamps 
· 35 acres of food plots 
· 13 Shooting Houses 
· 6 acre lake with Bass, Bream, Shell-cracker and catfish 
· Rifle Range with 50 and 100 yard targets, and â€œLead Sledâ€� rest 
· Double skinning rack, with lights and cover 
· Cabin: 4 bedrooms, 2 baths, Den, Full Kitchen, Covered Porch, 2 Gas Grills, Satellite TV, Heat and Air 
· Camper Hook-ups available with water, electrical and sewage 
· Year round access to members 
· 17 Total Members 
 Great group of ethical hunters 

Visit our website at:    http://www.whitetailtrails.net/ 
or >>>>>>>>>>>>>
Contact: 

Cliff Robertson (706)464-4765 

Bill Watson (706)464-6822


----------



## KuduMan (Jul 30, 2009)

*Bump*

Great group of ethical hunters


----------



## KuduMan (Aug 5, 2009)

Visit their website at         http://www.whitetailtrails.net/


----------



## KuduMan (Oct 13, 2009)

KuduMan said:


> Exceptional QDM Hunting lease in secluded Buena Vista Georgia has a few openings remaining for the 2009-2010 season
> Whitetail Trails has many comforts to offer for members:
> 
> · 1,500 acres of land from planted pines, clear-cuts, open fields, food plots, bottoms, creeks and swamps
> ...


Great group of ethical hunters.  Contact Cliff to arrange for full or partial payment of 2009 season lease.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Oct 27, 2009)

*You had me sold...*

Until I read this...




			
				During deer and turkey season the cabin is MALE ONLY. We do have camper hook-ups to accommodate female hunters[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Me and my wife can both pay to hunt but we can't stay in the cabin together
> Hey your rules, your place, your loss.


----------



## mondich79 (Oct 29, 2009)

Dues?


----------



## stealthman52 (Oct 29, 2009)

how is buena vista,ga in the south west part of state?,looks to be near Cartersville,which is North of Atlanta


----------



## bh4mr1ck (Oct 30, 2009)

stealthman52 said:


> how is buena vista,ga in the south west part of state?,looks to be near Cartersville,which is North of Atlanta


 
Your way off, but we'll blame that on Google Maps, as it showed me the same thing. Buena Vista is about 20 minutes south-east of Columbus. Marion County. Dont know about this club in particular, but I hunt on a friends land in Marion county and have seen some big deer come out of there.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....328102,-84.522219&spn=0.937625,1.231842&z=10


----------

